# ratings a joke now?



## anthonymakey (Nov 19, 2015)

so not only did uber make passenger ratings optional, they also make feedback optional, which doesnt make sense. if pax were to give you a 1 star rating, they should be required to give you a reason. and if it's for a petty reason (waah my driver wouldn't give me an aux cord for a 5 minute ride, etc) then uber should take if off


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

>3 props up an explanation box.
To counter act this, just rate 1s & 2s to those who don't tip or take minimum fare rides.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

ORT said:


> View attachment 18823


Lmao!! How do you enable gif pics on the forum? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------

